# NO THANKS!!



## yooperdave (Dec 23, 2010)

http://www.liveleak.com/mp53/player...layer_config.php?token=07b_1284580365&embed=1


----------



## woodchip (Dec 23, 2010)

I've climbed a few trees in my time but just watching that gave me serious vertigo


----------



## JustWood (Dec 23, 2010)

Did a stint as a steeplejack 20 sum  years ago.
Anything over 50 feet was all the same.
I like the ground now!


----------



## yooperdave (Dec 23, 2010)

holy cow!!  those guys are something!  i see that when i posted this, i left no comments.  must be cuz my hands were shaking too badhahahaha.  sure was something watching the free climb the last few feet, eh?


----------



## sdrobertson (Dec 23, 2010)

I get nervous going up past 20 feet when deer hunting.  I have no idea how those guys do it.


----------



## Later (Dec 23, 2010)

Had a buddy who installed and painted towers. He had just installed a much shorter one than this on a ridge near Rome NY. Installed it before the FAA charts were updated. While he was  up there an air Force jet came over the ridge and saw the tower at the last minute. The pilot put the jet on edge and missed the tower. My friend said that if he weren't so scared he could have read the name tag on the pilot.


----------



## mjbrown (Dec 23, 2010)

had to stop watching at 4:45...guts were getting queazy! not a fan of heights,even when viewed on tape...lol.


----------



## Jim41 (Dec 23, 2010)

Got to go change!


----------



## Treacherous (Dec 23, 2010)

Yikes...not a fan of heights myself... I think I need a drink


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 23, 2010)

First time I watched that I was at work and realized I was gripping my arm rests on my chair


----------



## CALJREICH (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow that is crazy. I'd like to see the guy that does the show Dirty Jobs do a show Scarey Jobs.


----------



## cwill (Dec 24, 2010)

Saw this a few weeks ago. Looks like fun!


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Dec 24, 2010)

Um...no. 2 min. in and my tweener was crawling. Not for me.


----------



## gibson (Dec 24, 2010)

If you told me there was a cashier's check for $10,000,000 in my name, at the top of that tower, I'd run away as fast as I could.  Holy crap!  I'm feeling brave just making it through the video.


----------



## Treacherous (Dec 24, 2010)

+1



			
				Sen. John Blutarsky said:
			
		

> If you told me there was a cashier's check for $10,000,000 in my name, at the top of that tower, I'd run away as fast as I could.  Holy crap!  I'm feeling brave just making it through the video.


----------



## livefreeordie (Dec 24, 2010)

You would never get me  up there. I bet those guys make some good money.


----------



## woodchip (Dec 24, 2010)

$10,000,000.............

I'd have to give that some serious thought


----------



## charly (Dec 24, 2010)

If they're in the IBEW they're probaly making 30-40 an hour I'd say. Hey at that height why not pack a parachute, they're only a few pounds? Who's to say when the climbing bolts are too rusty or fatigued and need to be replaced, the guy who uses his parachute :lol:


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 24, 2010)

The climbing would really wear one out!


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 24, 2010)

No thank you!


----------



## Skinn (Dec 24, 2010)

Holy cow, heights don't bother me much but man I had a hard time getting through that video!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## seige101 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thats nothing!

How about this?
Servicing High voltage lines from a helicopter


----------



## heatwise (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks for posting this . i did wonder how they got up theyre. years ago i worked as a high rise glazier, on 30 to 54 floor buildings. we climbed over the edge into a swing stage scaffold. didnt like it when it got windy. i retired permanently from that type of work . still have friends doing it . after a few days everything higher than 15 ft seemed the same. i admired the steel fixers as they would walk around without harnesses. watching this video keeps me 2 feet on the ground. these days a ski lift and cleaning gutters are the only daring adventures i do. great respect for the ones who work truly hard core. pete


----------



## ncwood (Dec 27, 2010)

I would have pooped on my partner half way up


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 27, 2010)

I have to admit that I couldn't make it all the way through the video.  :ahhh:


----------



## charly (Dec 27, 2010)

From my tree climbing days, after a while you focus at the task at hand, instead of how high you are.  That keeps you safe. I wouldn't want to make that climb. You have no choice as to what you are tied into. Plus I always kept myself tied in before I left the ground. Throwball to set a line in the tree, and then a few clove hitches on your climbing line to the throw line and you pull your climbing line up and over a selected crotch back down to yourself and tie in. Free climbing was frowned upon by OSHA. I'm surprised they allow it on the towers. My buddy climbs the 300ft wind turbine towers, and they use an ascender that is hooked to a climbing laynard to their harness. That clips onto a cable which you slide along as you make your way up the ladder to the top of the tower. One of those hand holds snap off , a help wanted ad goes in the paper. :-/


----------



## orionrogue (Dec 27, 2010)

I felt my bladder tighten every time this guy looked down.  Ugh, no thanks indeed!


----------



## wingsfan (Dec 28, 2010)

Our barn is only 16 ft high and I couldn't reroof it. It got me squimish just watching the vidio.I'll stay on the ground also.


----------

